# Is this a mix or a young golden?



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

That was the shelter we went to when we were looking to add a second dog to our family. I cried the whole time I was there.

Yoyo doesn't look like a full golden... especially for being 3 years old. He's super cute though!

You should go check him out! They let you walk him around and see how he interacts with you.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't know where you are in Michigan, but here's another cutie:

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15012832


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

He's very cute, but I don't think he is full Golden.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is cute and worth a look. 25 pounds would make for a VERY skinny full sized golden though. Check him out in person. You may fall in love.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm out in Brighton/Hartland so Fenton's a little closer. But it looks like they wouldn't adopt to somebody with an intact male dog. I guess I could ask if they'd make exceptions.... Cyrus looks like such a sweetie. 

As does Yoyo. Now I think about it, I'm wondering if he has sheltie in him, because the one pic has a pronounced ruff from his ears down. I'd like to see him in person. The problem is the shelter doesn't seem to have weekend or evening hours. I'd have to take off work... :uhoh:

@Oakly's Dad - I know. But it wouldn't be too skinny for a golden puppy. Or wait... yeah. A puppy wouldn't exactly have that nice toothy white smile or growing feathering yet. He'd have to be seven months at least. And by then they are usually 50-60 lbs. 

Then again... there is this weight chart (I googled for a chart, do not know or endorse the breeder) - http://genuinegoldens.com/growthcharts.html


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Very sweet looking, I would defintely consider this pup!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's very cute and very small, only 25 lbs. That's about the size of a Beagle. Love his expression. He'd be a good Lap Golden.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thought I'd update....  

I emailed the pic of Yoyo (I even love his name - am thinking I'd just change it to "Yoyo Charlie") to my mom (I pay rent to her, so she's got the final decision). And am discussing the possibility of bringing him home - especially since he's smaller. There is a concern because they do not adopt to people with children under 10. Technically - no children. My niece (9 yrs old) _visits_ though. 

I wish he were with a foster because at least we'd have more time to discuss things. We don't rush into huge life changes in my family. >.<

My sister and I studied the picture and we are divided as to what he looks like. I'm thinking Sheltie/Golden. She thinks he might have cocker spaniel or poodle in him because of his big dark eyes. 

And yes - I'm loving the fact that he looks like a miniature golden. 

I might actually be willing to run over to the county seat to buy a license tag for my golden so I could adopt. It's one of those things I keep forgetting to do.... 

I also emailed the Fenton shelter... just to see if they would be willing to make exceptions regarding all other household pets being neutered. I'm sure they will say 'no exceptions', but it's worth asking.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Notice his tail, too, it goes up over his back like a wheel. What breeds do that? 

He is cute and good luck. Perfect lap size.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He looks like he just might have some American Eskimo Dog in him. The tail is definitely not golden. He has a great smile, though.


----------

